
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (December 2012)  - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.<p>Also see: "Ask HN: Who is meeting up?" http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4857727
======
calgaryeng
Is it kind of strange that given the developer "shortage" that we keep hearing
about, all of the posts here have been seeking work? Maybe someone can explain
that to me as I don't have ears on the ground in this industry so to speak.

~~~
mchannon
Notice the preponderance of "seeking remote" posts, coupled with (mostly) far-
flung locations, and I think that's the biggest clue. The type of developers
in shortage are the ones that are onsite.

~~~
Udo
I'm based in Europe and that's not really a far flung, rural region overall,
but I have yet to receive a single inquiry through HN. On the other hand, just
because I'm posting here as a "seeker" doesn't mean I'm actually out of a job
- it just means I'd love to do some work within the HN community.

It might be interesting to know how many people actually got projects or jobs
through this page. That would make it easier to benchmark my own listing.

For what it's worth, I don't believe there is any developer shortage at all,
except maybe occasionally in unstable and hip niches.

------
ianstallings
SEEKING FREELANCER(S): New York City well-funded startup (Midtown Manhattan).
Remote work is possible.

I need:

1\. Dev Ops: Node.js/Mongo/Redis/nginx/AWS backend programmer with good dev
ops experience. Video experience helps (Transcoding, knowledge of formats,
knowledge of storage techniques). Prefer someone that has scaled a cloud-based
network globally before and understands the idiosyncrasies of caching and file
propagation on such a network.

2\. iOS developer: For cloud-based video sharing application. Must have good
experience with AVFoundation. Any experience with video encoding or editing is
a plus. Shaders a huge plus. But I need someone that understands how to send
said video and other media across a wire using REST and sometimes more lower-
level networking techniques.

Send email to ian_at_brabble.com.

Thanks! Please forgive any mistakes above I pounded the descriptions out very
quickly.

------
adam_albrecht
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Columbus or Cincinnati areas, or the possibility of a
travel / remote combination. My specialties are Ruby, Rails, and
javascript/jQuery/Backbone, but I also have a great deal of experience with
Asp.net MVC and iOS. Over the past year or two, I've primarily been doing
Rails development for clients, including several startups, intermixed with
some consulting work as a Team Lead and Ruby/Cucumber mentor at a large
financial company. Recently, I've partnered up with another great developer to
form a small small consulting company called JetCode here in Columbus. Look us
up! Email: adam [at] jetcode.io <http://jetcode.io/>
<http://github.com/adamalbrecht> <https://twitter.com/adam_albrecht>

------
kleinsch
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area - Remote or Local - Long or Short Term Projects

I'm a full-stack Java and Rails developer as well as a published mobile app
developer.

Web/Back-End Development - An expert in Java and Rails environments.
Comfortable with web development, including HTML, CSS, and JavaScript.
Significant JavaScript experience, including client-side MV* with Backbone.js
as well as back-end Javascript with Node.js.

Mobile Development - Have deployed multiple apps across iOS and Android
platforms for phones and tablets. Experienced in both native (iOS, Android)
and cross-platform HTML (Sencha Touch, JQuery Mobile) development.

nick.kleinschmidt@gmail.com

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/nickkleinschmidt>

------
GvS
SEEKING WORK - Poland, Remote

I'm currently looking for work as full stack Python/Django developer. I have
successfully completed jobs from HN before.

I also have experience with Tornado, Pyramid, C++ (OpenGL and Qt) and Java.
For my personal projects I use linux, nginx, postgresql, memcached, mercurial,
jQuery and twitter bootstrap, but I'm also familiar with apache, mysql,
mongodb, hbase, git and many other.

I've started my own consulting company this year and I've been working on
oDesk since then: <https://www.odesk.com/users/~01af6dc541cff3a804>

<http://careers.stackoverflow.com/gvs>

E-mail: tomaszjama at gmail

------
peterjancelis
SEEKING WORK, remote or in Belgium. Can move for longer term projects.

Ruby on Rails developer, graduated from Code Academy / The Starter League two
months ago.

I offer test driven development, design is responsive using Zurb foundation or
Twitter Bootstrap. Please note that my Javascript is very limited.

Recommendation letter from Starter League instructor available upon request.

My CV is at <http://www.celis.org> and you can contact me at pj@celis.org.

Would like to work on some interesting projects while bootstrapping my own
company <http://judge.me>.

------
SethMurphy
SEEKING WORK - SEEKING FREELANCER (Designer) - Wishing to build bridges to the
Berlin design world with code for design swap. I am NYC based and preferably
designer would be Berlin based. With over 10 years experience I am working on
full stack jQuery/Python/HTML/CSS apps right now with an emphasize on
scalability using the Brubeck framework. An ideal project could be taking
existing PHP prototype and rebuilding it in Brubeck with a distributed
architecture in mind. But any code for design swap would be considered. You
can find me at my username dot com.

------
rct
SEEKING FREELANCER - SF Bay Area

Looking for a freelancer in the SF Bay Area for an iOS app project. This is a
paid job, but I'm looking for someone who is open to partnering with me on
future projects.

I'm also looking for Python or Ruby developers for a project I'd like to start
in 2013.

I have a long track record of successful web projects. Currently the "poster
child" for Google Adsense (picture of me on their home page:
<http://www.google.com/adsense>

Please get in touch at: gregg@realcartips.com

------
Udo
Seeking remote work / short local engagements throughout Europe

I'm specializing in

1) PHP scalability consulting, refactoring, and bug hunting

2) quick (24h) web app prototypes and proof-of-concepts

\--- --- ---

Languages: PHP, Ruby, JavaScript, Delphi, Java, C

Environments: LAMP stack, NginX, Node.js, Mac OS X, Linux, BSD

Web Tech: HTML5, CSS, jQuery, MySQL, JSON message passing, WebSockets, WebGL,
mobile web development

Data: MySQL (and derivates), some Redis, flat file parsing and storage,
experience with data synchronization

\--- --- ---

My profile: <http://udos.name>

Contact me at udo.schroeter@gmail.com

------
adammichaelc
SEEKING FREELANCER looking for a "data reporter", Burlingame, CA and/or remote

 _About Us_

We think that OkTrends (<http://blog.okcupid.com/>) is one of the best blogs
for compiling research on real-life usage patterns in an interesting, visual,
way, and we want to re-create it for car-buying.

We also think that people should be able to buy a car using the internet for
as much of the transaction as possible. Our mission at CarWoo!(YC S09) is to
become "THE Transactional Car Buying and Selling Marketplace." We are getting
closer to our goal all the time, and have now seen many thousands of
transactions come through the site. We're sitting on piles and piles of data,
and we need to get it out in a more broad way.

To fulfill our mission, we have to get the word out about who we are. That's
where you come in.

 _About You_

You should be curious about patterns in data, have a background in research or
other relevant experience, and have a knack for writing in a way that is
relatable to ordinary folks, yet packed with insight and deep understanding.

 _More Details_

We've got lots of ideas on posts, you'll be free to add your ideas to the pot
also. As far as the actual content of the posts, think lots of charts,
statistical analysis of our data, and a story around everything from who our
visitors are, to what times of the year people do their car-buying, to
trending & popular cars, etc.

If you're interested, email me at adamc@carwoo.com

This would be an ongoing project, with a steady stream of work.

------
bharani_m
SEEKING WORK I am a self taught designer/developer who believes in creating
pixel-perfect designs and in writing clean, standards-compliant code. I have
considerable experience working with Photoshop, HTML, CSS, Javascript and Ruby
on Rails.

Personal projects: \- Resumonk - <http://www.resumonk.com> \- UI Design +
Front-end + Ruby on Rails

\- Engem.me - <http://www.engem.me> \- UI Design + Front-end + Ruby on Rails

\- QuotesCube - <http://www.quotescube.com> \- UI Design + Front-end + Ruby on
Rails

\- Airball - <http://airball.in> \- UI design + Front-end + Desktop app (using
TideSDK)

Skill set: \- UI Design (Photoshop/Illustrator)

\- HTML(5) / CSS(3)

\- JavaScript (jQuery, Backbone)

\- Ruby on Rails, Sinatra

Links:

\- Portfolio: <http://bharani.herokuapp.com>

\- Engem: <http://engem.me/bharani-muthukumaraswamy>

\- Dribbble: <http://dribbble.com/netastica>

\- GitHub: <https://github.com/bharani91>

Please feel free to drop me a line at <bharani91[at]gmail.com> or get in touch
via skype(bharani.m91).

------
Lukeas14
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Bay Area / Remote OK

I'm a fullstack developer who enjoys working on all parts a web app, from
frontend to backend and even some sys admin. I've been building projects for
myself, employers and other entrepreneurs for the past 6+ years. I'm most
familiar with PHP, Python and node.js on the backend and have experience using
jQuery and backbone.js for much of my frontend work. I'm currently the lead
developer for 2 of my employer's sites but am looking to switch over to doing
contract/freelance work again.

You can check out my latest side project <http://iwaat.com>, a search engine
for web applications, which uses a combination of MySQL, MongoDB and Solr for
data storage.

LinkedIn - <http://www.linkedin.com/pub/justin-lucas/8/61/2a4>

StackOverflow - <http://stackoverflow.com/users/205343/justin-lucas>

Github - <https://github.com/Lukeas14>

Email me at justin@iwaat.com for more info on my background and to discuss
your latest project.

------
luckystrike
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I have been shipping software for more than 10 years now, and love building
high-quality products (or at least try my best for it!). I have recently
started freelancing after my stint as a single founder, and recently finished
remote contract work for another HN member's startup.

I am proficient with Ruby on Rails and generally quite adept at picking up new
technologies as per the needs of the product. I call myself a generalist, and
if you are a non-technical person, I can handle most of the things for you
that go in to building & launching a software product (including screen flows,
server-side programming, system administration, analytics & a little bit of
digital marketing.)

I am open to a potential co-founder role as well, but as you know well, a lot
of things need to fall in place for it. I guess it would be best if we work
together on a short project first to see how good we are as a team.

Please see my profile for the contact & other relevant information. Just drop
a line to say hello, it's always good to interact with fellow HN members!

------
jeremyswank
SEEKING WORK. remote, US citizen based in Prague. Long or short-term projects.
Specialize in cultural and artistic contexts, but willing to work on any
interesting project. General skills, HTML, CSS, PHP, Javascript/jQuery,
Drupal, git, photoshop, final cut pro, after effects, logic. Combine skills of
a visual artist with ability to solve problems in code. MFA from U of Iowa.

------
vitovito
SEEKING WORK remote or in Austin, TX

I'm Vitorio, a skilled _user experience and interaction designer_ in Austin,
TX.

I am currently available for research and design engagements, and also for ad-
hoc design questions by the hour.

If you think your current site and onboarding flow and app design is _okay_
and just want someone to make it prettier, make the logo pop, etc., that's not
me.

If you want more users to sign up, users to stick around longer, users to pay
more, heck, users to pay at all, that's me.

If you don't have a site or app yet and want to know what you need to know to
make sure you don't have these common "let's just build it we'll figure it out
later" teething problems, to have your app designed well from day 1, that's
_really_ me. I love those kinds of engagements the most. You'd be my favorite.

Ideally, we'll do a small research engagement together to figure out what you
need, and then a proper, full design engagement. But, every project is unique;
contact me and let's talk: <http://vitor.io/>

Not sure what you need? Never hired a designer? Just want to have a structured
conversation by the half-hour or hour? Consider signing up for _UX office
hours_ instead, there's no obligation: <http://uxhours.com/>

Will also _barter UX for art or development_ ; front-end, Python, Node, or AWS
(via Python or Node) are all of interest.

I've founded _three startups_ myself so far, so I have some idea about what
you're going through:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1214065#score_1214439>

And, one startup has found me through HN, so that's something.

------
limedaring
SEEKING WORK — based in San Jose, CA, remote okay

I'm a web designer turned Django programmer, but web design is my strength and
I'm mainly looking for design/HTML/CSS/JS projects.

Portfolio:

* <http://weddinglovely.com>

* <http://weddinginvitelove.com>

* <http://weddinglovely.com/blog/>

* <http://rapportive.com>

* <http://www.limedaring.com/dotcloud/>

* <http://www.limedaring.com/zerocater/>

* <http://www.limedaring.com/tweography/>

* <http://juliahgrace.com>

~~~~~~

See more about me: <http://limedaring.com> / <https://github.com/limedaring> /
<http://twitter.com/limedaring>

~~~
limedaring
Portfolio is now online: <http://limedaring.com/portfolio/>

------
iheartmemcache
Seeking work. NYC/Boston local. US Citizen, will happily travel on-site if
deemed necessary PM/team.

* Back-end web work experience (mostly in the enterprise, though I do work with startups):

Django since 0.97c

ASP.NET MVC 3 for a Fortune 500 company (contact me for the case study)

Did an entire Rails-rework for a ticket-reselling site that does 150MM annual
revenue. Streamlined purchase system decreasing annual expenditures in the low
7 figures for a low 6 figure project.

* Mobile Development:

iOS and Android work with 4.5 stars and in the 1-5 million downloads range.
Case studies available.

* Experience prior to freelancing:

Full-timed at one of the big tech consultancies in Cambridge before branching
out into my own shop with 2 fantastically skilled, intelligent guys and an
administrative assistant.

* Generic language skills:

Somewhere between proficient and advanced at C#3 and 4. Intermediate with 4.5
(Full-disclosure: w/r/t async, I'm a little less than top-notch)

Proficient at F#.

* Front-end:

Front-end work is done by my partners Matt and Nicolas. Their portfolios
available on request.

* Budgets:

We usually take projects between 20k and 200k, entirely dependent on scope
mind you. Pretty flexible depending on the viability of future work.

Contact information available in my profile. Generally, what we like to do is
talk about the project requirements (our best clients have a RFP but if you
don't have one that's totally okay!), preferably in person if possible. Within
72 hours, we'll get back to you with a proposal where we can par down feature-
set for an MVP to cater to your budget. Mutually agree, sign the statement of
work and kick off.

------
inovica
SEEKING FREELANCER, UK (Remote possible)

We are based in St. Albans and Newcastle. We are looking for a Python dev to
join a team of existing developers working on web-based apps to integrate with
our telecoms applications. We are also looking for skills with crawlers and
data mining.

Please send an email the jobs email address in our profile with your skills
and what you are passionate about

------
estromlund
SEEKING WORK - iOS & Rails Development (San Francisco/Bay Area or Remote)

 _What Have I Got?_

\- A successful iOS app on the App Store (<http://www.lineup-app.com>),
experience developing iOS frameworks, building mobile backends and websites
with Rails (and Heroku or AWS), and figuring out how to get things done.

\- I have worked with custom backends and Parse, I have built extensively on
top of Twilio (Client and Rest API), and I pick new things up quickly.

\- I have about a year of experience in both iOS and Rails development, but
have already done a lot. This means you will get excellent results, but at a
cheaper cost.

 _What makes me different?_

\- I have a double major in Physics and German from UC Berkeley

\- I lived in Goettingen, Germany for over a year and am more than conversant
in German

\- I was a professional lifeguard in Newport Beach, CA for 7 years

\- Straight out of college, I worked as a paralegal at an IP law firm in Palo
Alto, CA for a year

What does all this mean? It means that I can get your job done, will actually
talk to you (call me: 415-799-4160), and can help you far beyond being your
code monkey (though I'm happy to do that too).

I am a US citizen, available immediately, can pick up new projects, fix
existing projects, just answer your questions, or help at any stage of your
app's progress (idea, building, testing, distribution, marketing, etc.) --
I've done it all and would love to help you out.

Did something up there convince you that I'm your guy? If so, shoot me an
email (erik@erikstromlund.com) or call me (415-799-4160). I'm more than happy
to talk to you about your project (no cost of course) and let you know how I
can help, or point you to someone who can.

------
mustardamus
SEEKING WORK - Berlin/Germany or Remote

I am a frontend web developer (3+ years of freelance experience) and working
with:

HTML5, CSS3, JS, jQuery, CoffeeScript, Backbone.js

I also hack stuff for the backend:

Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, MongoDB, HAML, SASS, Node.js

References:

\- <http://jqapi.com> (Alternative jQuery Documentation)

\- <http://usejquery.com> (jQuery Showcase and Blog)

\- <https://github.com/mustardamus/ketchup-plugin> (jQuery Form Validation
Plugin)

\- <http://nodeknockout.com/teams/mustardamus> (Came in 3rd for the
Nodeknockout 2012 in the category Utility/Fun)

\- <https://github.com/mustardamus/> (much more)

Links:

\- <http://mustardamus.com>

\- <http://twitter.com/mustardamus>

You can find my email address in my profile.

Cheers, Basti.

------
lazerwalker
SEEKING WORK - Remote / New York City. Willing to travel.

If you're looking to build a fluid, native-feeling web app, I'm your guy. I've
got oodles of experience designing and developing rich client-side web apps,
including many large-scale JS applications with Backbone.js and other MV*
frameworks (in the past, Zuck's demoed my work onstage at the F8 conference).
While client-side web work is my expertise, I'm a solidly 'T-shaped'
generalist -- I'm capable of handling pretty much anything that needs doing in
order to launch a product, whether that means server-side or native iOS
development, copywriting or analytics, or anything in between.

Past projects and contact info can be found at <http://lazerwalker.com>. Don't
be a stranger -- I'm always happy to meet fellow HNers.

Buzzwords: HTML5, CSS3 + SASS, JavaScript (+jQuery), CoffeeScript,
Backbone.js, Rails, Node.js

------
extramoose
SEEKING WORK

Preferably remote, though I do live in the San Francisco area.

Skills include UX/UI & Product Design, HTML & CSS. I'm also very comfortable
working with the design integration in Django & Rails environments.

<http://dribbble.com/hastings/> for my latest work, hunter @ hah.to to get in
touch.

------
nwienert
SEEKING work. Las Vegas local. Remote only.

\-- Frontend and javascript development (9+ years)

\-- Five years experience Rails experience (4 years)

\-- Comfortable in Ruby, PHP, Java, Python

\-- Advanced experience in design as well as UX/UI

I'm as comfortable writing a lengthy, nested join statement in SQL as I am
designing a mockup in Photoshop, writing a web crawler in Node, designing a
schema for Postgres, or building a web-socket driven Rails app.

Languages include: Ruby, Javascript, HTML5/CSS3, PHP, Python, SQL/NoSQL

Some examples of what I've built from scratch and on my own, from design to
frontend to backend:

<http://2u.fm> (rails, websockets)

<http://gamegum.com> (rails)

<http://bassdownload.com> (php)

<http://webuildappsforyou.com> (rails)

<http://natewienert.com>

------
bglenn09
SEEKING WORK - New York / NY, Remote OK

I'm a software developer and business consultant focusing exclusively on HTML5
applications. If you're an SMB or enterprise and looking for a new development
partner, please contact me if you have end-to-end agency type project needs.

If you're a software company or agency looking for a contractor, I focus on
modern Javascript / HTML5 single page applications and have limited
availability in Q1 of next year. I'm looking for the following:

\- Rich-client Javascript projects using Backbone or ExtJS \- HTML5 mobile
projects using Sencha Touch or jQuery Mobile

Please email me at barry AT barrypeerless DOT com.

I am also looking for new collaborators to partner up with on projects as I am
working near capacity. If you are a contractor that codes in any of the above
libraries and / or codes Rails back-end please feel free to reach out.

Cheers, Barry

------
srid68
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based in Singapore

Sridharan Srinivasan sri[at]arshu[dot]com

\-----------------

Mobile Cross-Platform (Html & OpenGL based Framework) Reference Implementation
Github: <https://github.com/Srid68/Priya.InfoList> Reference WebApp (Can run
inside a Android/IOS) : <http://www.priyadoc.com> My Website:
<http://www.arshu.com>

\-----------------

From Mar 2011, I am individually developing a Cross-Platform Mobile Framework
based on Html and OpenGL using Mono for Android/Mono Touch (C#). The code base
has matured to a level that i can develop mobile applications using
Html/OpenGL easily. Now working on making it a service.

Project Manager/Product Architect with 16 years of professional experience
building _and_ shipping software with 2 years of individual coding experience
developing the above mentioned Framework.

I _ship_ software. My charges are based on the value i create and not based on
the effort i put in. I can even fund your project initially, but my charges
will be proportional to the risk i take in executing your project.

My focus is on getting your software ready as quickly as possible and
interactively improve with easy verification of progress using proven
architecture.

\------------------

Focus Area of Work : (Mobile & Web)

Packaging of Html to Android/IOS, PhoneGap Type of Projects using Mono for
Android and/or Mono Touch, OpenGL GUI based business application using Mono
for Android/Mono Touch,

Projects in MonoTouch, Mono for Android, Unity3D, WebAPI similar to parse,
AppStore within a AppStore using Html, Manage Your Freelancers with Assured
Quality of Output, Software Architecture/Product Roadmap Development,

Preference is to work on full SDLC projects. \-----------------------------

------
bastichelaar
SEEKING WORK, remote or in Amsterdam, The Netherlands

    
    
      I need some side jobs to pay my bills while working on my startup.
    

Linux system administrator / Python software developer

    
    
      10+ years of experience with Linux mixed with commercial skills. 
      1.5 year experience in Python development
    

System administration skills:

    
    
      * clustering (OpenStack, Ganeti)
    
      * high availability (Keepalived, Pacemaker)
    
      * office automation (Linux, Samba, CUPS)
    
      * all possible server configurations: mailservers, DNS, etc.
    

Programming skills:

    
    
      * Still junior, coming from system administration
    
      * Mostly backend, Python, Django
    
      * A bit frontend: Javascript, jQuery, HTML5/CSS3
    

Other skills: sales, marketing, SEO, SEA

Contact me at mail@bastichelaar.com. I live in Amsterdam.

------
Mavericks
SEEKING WORK: C#, Windows Phone, Asp.net, (including Freelance/Remote
opportunities)

I'm looking to help my brother who has graduated with a Bachelors in CS with a
mediocre overall grade but decent grades in Computer Science subjects.

What's the best way to apply and where can such opportunities be found ?

Please no ODesk, Guru or Freelancer.com sites.

I'm talking about direct clients , companies, startups all over the world,

Who are willing to take a fresh graduate, or an entry level employee who's
hard working, smart, eager to get that first opportunity, get a glimpse of the
what it takes to code an app or product from scratch to finish, etc for a
project or two and beyond if possible ( hopefully paid but reasonably based on
skills and experience. if unpaid, must have good reasons) ?

Please kindly suggest, and happy to answer questions

------
enmand
SEEKING WORK: Halifax and surrounding area (or REMOTE)

Full-stack engineer seeking consulting gigs. My skills range from software
planning engineering and development, to system development, deployment and
scaling. I am currently involved in a startup, and I am looking for some side
consulting gigs.

Software/Systems Engineer

    
    
      - Python
     	- Pyramid
     	- Flask
      - Node.JS (/ JavaScript)
      - PHP
     	- Kohana
     	- Zend
      - HTML
     	- Bootstrap
      - Backbone.js / Handlebars / Underscore
      - CSS
      - C and C++
      - PostgreSQL
      - MySQL
      - MongoDB
      - Redis
      - ZeroMQ
      - Gearman
      - SmartOS/Solaris 10
      - Linux (Debian, ArchLinux, Ubuntu)
      - BSD
      - OS X
      - SmartDataCenter
      - Amazon Web Services (EC2, S3, VPC, Route53)
    

URL: github.com/enmand

email: enmand at gmail.com

------
Ologn
Seeking freelancer. New York City, USA. Remote work OK.

Need translators from English into other languages. Preferably your native,
home language is that language. We have enough Spanish translators, but
anything else we are looking. We have projects ready to go now in many
languages, and have projects coming down the pipeline in the coming
weeks/months for other languages.

A little bit of XML knowledge would be helpful, although nothing extensive is
needed. It would put you ahead of others in your language.

Paying market per word rates. Some (not all) of the translations will be for
FLOSS projects, so you may be getting paid to work on FLOSS projects in some
instances.

Project size varies - some are a few dozen words, some are thousands of words.

Email: registrationrequestemail@vartmp.com

~~~
csomar
The market rates varies a lot. Can you specify how much it is? and also if you
are looking for English->French translators.

~~~
Ologn
Yes, we are looking for English to French translators.

It is true that it is generic to say market rate, but our rates depend on the
language - some are more expensive per word on average than others.

Our projects have different and shifting priorities also - we would not pay
above market rates for Finnish at the moment, but might pay slightly higher
(at the moment) for Russian or Greek. We have different work as well -
proofreading for correctness we would pay less for, translation that involves
a little creative writing we'd pay more for.

------
lukevdp
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

The work is for a photography shopping cart product called "Photography
Orders". You can see the product here: <http://www.photographyorders.com>

Photographers upload their photos and sell them to their clients using this
software.

What I would like is to build an app so that photographers can upload photos
from their iPhone.

The application would have the following screens

1\. Login screen \- Username and password. Authenticated from their
installation of Photography Orders \- Photographers would need to enter the
url where their Photography Orders is installed on this page. (This URL would
need to be remembered so that they don't need to enter it in all the time)

2\. Select client and gallery screen \- This screen would have a dropdown
button where the photographer selects the client they would like to upload
photos for \- There would be another dropdown button where the photographer
selects the gallery they would like to upload photos into \- There would be
another dropdown where the photographer selects the category they would like
to upload photos into \- Then there would be a button where the photographer
could tap "Upload photos"

3\. Upload photos \- When the photographer taps "Upload photos", they are
shown a screen with all of the photos on their phone on it. They can tick
which photos to upload, and then click "Upload", and all of the ticked photos
will be uploaded and processed the same way they currently are in the
application \- While the photos are uploading, the photographer will see a
screen that says "uploading photos". I would like a progress bar to show how
many photos have been uploaded so far, and how many are left to be uploaded \-
Once photos are uploaded, they will be taken back to screen 2 that has a
message at the top that says "Photos Uploaded Successfully" \- If photos fail
during upload, it needs to display a meaningful error message

I will also need the app submitted to the app store (it will be a free app)

Please email me luke@photographyorders.com if interested

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / Remote

\- Web app development: Python, Ruby, PHP, Java (backend) and HTML/CSS,
JavaScript, jQuery, ExtJS / Sencha (frontend)

\- Mobile development: iOS and Android

\- Server/infrastructure: Apache / nginx, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, MySQL, open
source (no Microsoft)

\- Well-versed in every framework under the sun: Django, Rails, Sinatra,
WordPress, 3rd Party APIs, et cetera

We're a team of three that work together with the coherence of one. Latest
projects include writing BART's parking system [1], co-founding a mobile
transaction and data security company [2], increasing revenue by re-writing
the advertising platform for a privacy company [3], re-formulate the value
proposition and rebuild the platform for a financial product comparison engine
[4], and working on a web-based property manager [5].

We're based in San Francisco and can do on-site visits as well as remote.

Let's work together!

<http://www.bitmatica.com/>

<http://www.bitmatica.com/BitmaticaResume.pdf>

[1] www.select-a-spot.com/bart/ -- BART's online parking reservation system
(we wrote it from scratch in Django)

[2] www.claveo.com -- Mobile and transaction and data security with a high-
availability, scalable web service and strong cryptographic mobile clients (we
were co-founders)

[3] www.getcocoon.com -- In-browser malware and anti-virus protection (we re-
wrote the ad delivery platform, built part of the web interface, server back
end, and front-end clients)

[4] www.knowyourbank.com -- Financial product and information comparison
service (we worked with the founders to re-define the value proposition and
rebuild the service so it better aligned with the needs of their customers)

[5] www.appfolio.com -- Web-based extremely intuitive property management
(front-end interface, back-end, and server deployment and continuous
integration management console)

------
ashraful
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web+Mobile UI designer and front-end developer.

4+ years of experience with designing usable interfaces with a focus on
increasing user conversions. Designed patio11's site which increased his
conversion rate and profits:

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/04/19/ab-testing-is-
frustratin...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/04/19/ab-testing-is-frustrating/)

[http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/06/stripe-and-ab-testing-
ma...](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/08/06/stripe-and-ab-testing-made-me-a-
small-fortune/)

Experience with Photoshop, Illustrator, HTML5, CSS3, Javascript/Jquery.
Knowledge of Ruby, Rails, BackboneJS, Git and Heroku.

Portfolio: <http://www.madebyargon.com>

Pricing: $45/hour

Email: inlith@gmail.com

------
kam
SEEKING WORK - Remote (USA, American Citizen)

I go a little beyond what they call "full stack". I write code for both sides
of the HTTP request as well as both sides of the USB cable. My current project
involves d3.js, node, LLVM, and custom hardware. Somewhere between frontend
and embedded, there's probably something I can build for you.

I primarily work with:

    
    
      - HTML5, CSS (LESS), JavaScript (CoffeeScript), jQuery, Backbone
      - NodeJS, Python, Flask
      - C, C++, Linux, Git
      - PCB design, AVR & ARM microcontrollers
      - among many more
     

See some of my projects at <http://kevinmehall.net>, and shoot me an email:
hnfreelance@kevinmehall.net

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or occasional travel around Europe fine. Native British
developer based in Warsaw, Poland.

Back-end jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on PHP/C#/MySQL, experienced with
Apache/nginx/IIS, and general Linux admin.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Kohana/MySQL/jQuery:

<http://tweetingmachine.com>

<http://campaignbar.com>

<http://interactwive.com>

I'm very good at finding solutions to complex problems, enjoy rescuing
projects in trouble, and like working with technology in general. I always
chatting about requirements, feel free to drop me a line at tom@tbbpolska.com

------
nnnnnn
Seeking Work - US Bay Area (remote only) Things I do: \- Front end dev \- Back
end dev \- Full stack dev \- Design (I have a partner who does the designing)

Buzz words: \- HTML5, CSS3, Backbone.js, Javascript, jQuery, Ruby on Rails,
Postgres, Photoshop, PSD to HTML, Responsive design, Bootstrap, Foundation,
Wordpress, PHP, MySQL

I've worked or consulted for great firms in Silicon Valley and elsewhere and
am always on the look out for interesting new projects. I won't belabor an
explanation of my philosophy and experience on this thread, but please visit
my site <http://nealke.mp> if you are interested in learning more or would
like to contact me.

------
ejfox
SEEKING WORK - Remote, NY area, SF

Hi, I'm EJ Fox and I specialize in data visualization design and interaction.
I create both static Infographics using Illustrator as well as interactive
dataviz using D3/HTML/CSS3. I'm always looking to solve exciting new
visualization problems, and nothing makes me happier than a client with an
enormous dataset.

Proficient in Photoshop, Illustrator, HTML, CSS3, jQuery, Coffeescript.
Familiar with Node.js, MongoDB, Cinema 4d, hi-DPI & responsive web design.

Looking to combine my dataviz knowledge and front end developer skills in an
interesting project/company with cool people.

Find me at ejfox.com - email: ejfox@ejfox.com - portfolio: portfolio.ejfox.com
- GitHub link on my site.

Cheers!

------
JoeCortopassi
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based in Southern California

\------------------

Joe Cortopassi

joe[at]joecortopassi[dot]com

\------------------

iOS developer (proficient with RESTful service integration)

Full stack web developer (PHP/mySQL/javascript/html/css/Linux)

\------------------

Specialties:

Objective-C

iPhone/iOS

PHP

MySQL

Javascript

Dojo

jQuery

HTML

CSS

Bootstrap

Kohana

Blueprint

Business Analytics

\------------------

<http://joecortopassi.com>

<http://www.linkedin.com/pub/joe-cortopassi/24/76b/5b9>

[http://joecortopassi.com/www.facebook.com/CortopassiConsulti...](http://joecortopassi.com/www.facebook.com/CortopassiConsulting)

<https://github.com/JoeCortopassi>

<https://twitter.com/JoeCortopassi>

\------------------

About Me:

I started off in web development, doing mid-large size lead generation web
sites. As a big part of dealing with lead generation, I became proficient in
RESTful API integration and development, along with complex javascript web
applications used for analytics. I then began working on iPhone and iPad
applications over the years, working on apps for CieStudios.com and their
perspective clients. My ability to understand complex api's, also helped me
build connection management and caching systems for iOS apps that assured the
user that their information would always be posted to the server, regardless
of their data connection.

\-------------------

`

------
goshakkk
SEEKING WORK — remote. Long-term and short-term projects.

I develop full-featured web applications and back-ends for mobile apps.

    
    
      * Ruby, CoffeeScript, JavaScript, Python
      * Rails, Django, Express.js
      * HTML5/CSS3
      * Ember.js, Backbone.js
      * MongoDB, Redis, Postgres
      * WebSockets/Pusher
      * Heroku
    

Kinds of apps I've delivered recently:

    
    
      * in-house solutions
      * SaaS's
      * analytics software
      * real-time apps
      * e-commerce apps
      * LMS's
    

Some of my previous projects: <http://goshakkk.name/projects.html>

Feel free to reach me out at me@goshakkk.name

------
vjk2005
SEEKING WORK - Remote / India

Electrical Engineer-turned-Designer with 6 years experience in Branding &
Identity (logos, stationery etc). Have worked with startups in the US, UK and
Singapore.

Latest project (Nov 2012): Logo design -
[https://plus.google.com/103149454458679997203/posts/V4eP2Gao...](https://plus.google.com/103149454458679997203/posts/V4eP2GaoW7v)

Portfolio (Identity): <http://dffrnt.com/design> Portfolio (Websites):
<http://dffrnt.com/design/websites>

vijay@dffrnt.com (please mention HN in your email)

------
cleverbaker
SEEKING FREELANCER - Mountain View and Remote ~ Looking for Front-End
Developers to join me in my experiment <http://overnightconversions.com>

HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, PHP

~~~
pknerd
where to mail?

------
_nato_
SEEKING WORK -- NYC -- remote ~ Rails - more or less full stack, but I am not
going to be very helpful if asked to open PhotoShop. I am largely language
agnostic; tons of years with the LAMP stack, using rails a lot in the last 6
years. I am really excited for Erlang OTP and building backends out that can
handle stress. I love coding html, and my JS abilities are strong, too. I have
only worked for startups in the last several years, so that's my temperament.
I am looking to hack on something NYC - based that can fill something close to
30-hours a week-ish.

nbartley@indiana.edu

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Two-man freelance interface design studio. We work with businesses to design
and build UI for internal and consumer applications, marketing sites, and
Wordpress blogs (we can dev themes as well).

We like to work with companies who have trouble due to a lack of good design
(confusing/hard to use, needs to look more credible, more cohesive with an
existing brand).

Open to startups, small teams, and any company that appreciates the value of
design and its positive impact on business.

<http://wellroundedgent.com> studio@wellroundedgent.com

------
theoj
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote. I am a mobile developer who focuses on Android
Java development. I have built multiple Android apps, both large and small,
for a variety of clients. My portfolio and Github are listed below:

<http://www.bricolsoftconsulting.com/category/portfolio/>

<https://github.com/bricolsoftconsulting/>

My previous experience includes C/C++, VB.NET, and HTML / PHP. Feel free to
get in touch -- email is listed in my profile.

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK – Remote

* Web dev: Django/Tornado, Postgresql, nginx, jQuery, Bootstrap, Linux, Linode, git.

* Asynchronous/Non-blocking dev: Tornado (Chats, Twitter-like web apps, Live feeds)

* Computer Vision: pygame, opencv, NumPy, SciPy, PIL

My Github repos: <https://github.com/ccarpenterg>

Some work in Python:

<https://github.com/ccarpenterg/todolist/wiki>

<http://concejales2012.cl>

Blog: <http://ccarpenterg.posterous.com>

Contact: ccarpenterg@gmail.com

------
redmondbarry
SEEKING WORK -- Sydney -- prefer remote

I'm a full stack guy (Linux and Windows), provided that this doesn't include
visual design. Most experienced in back-end stuff.

Specialties:

\- Web scraping and automated interaction

\- Prototyping (currently web only) -- anything from a quick proof-of-concept
demo to full blown MVP

Buzzword section:

C# (ASP.NET), Erlang/OTP, JavaScript (Node, Backbone), Python, PHP, Scala
(Play), Scheme, SQL (Postgres, MySQL, SQL Server)

My details:

hermanbosma@gmail.com

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/hermanbosma>

<https://github.com/hermanbosma>

------
nodemaker
SEEKING WORK.

iOS Developer looking for work, Remote.

Recent apps include HackerNode(<http://www.nodemesh.net/hackernode>), a
popular app for reading hacker news on iOS and Just Add Beer!
(<http://appsto.re/justaddbeer>), a not so popular way of drinking beer!.

Will give you a free initial consultation and charge you a very affordable
rate too!

Please reach out to me at sumeru@ufl.edu or on linkedin at
<http://lnkd.in/dk8Gme>.

Thanks!

------
JonSchneider
I'm an iOS in the Midwest that specializes in apps that integrate into web
services. This last month just some of my work includes an app that is used to
help athletes train, a photo effects application, and an application that uses
MapKit and an external API.

Email me at jon@z-prototype.com and we can go over your idea for free, no
strings attached. Unlike others I don't charge for or set a time limit on
meetings - meetings are always free, because I want to build you the product
you want. You pay only for time I spend coding.

------
yolesaber
SEEKING WORK - New York City / Remote

I am a proficient Python and Android developer who is looking to work with a
company or on a project over my school break (Dec 19th to Jan 28th). I can
work longer if necessary, but as of now I don't have any engagements and would
love for something to hack on.

You can check out my github and resume at my personal site,
<http://tangents.co>

me.anzuoni@gmail.com

<http://www.linkedin.com/pub/michael-anzuoni/42/13b/74>

------
mikeslinn
SEEKING WORK -- SF Bay -- prefer remote

Full stack developer (Heroku, AWS, Linux, Mac and Windows) with a focus on the
Typesafe stack:

Scala and Java, Akka and Play.

mslinn@micronauticsresearch.com

<http://www.micronauticsresearch.com>

<http://www.slinnbooks.com>

<http://mikeslinn.blogspot.com/>

<https://github.com/mslinn>

<https://twitter.com/mslinn>

------
eggmonster
SEEKING WORK - Remote

iOS / Android app development.

I'll build you an app that will literally figuratively blow your pants clean
off. Also, I'll do it from $2000.

Reasons:

I've done a few of these now but the majority are in-house apps and as such I
have little to show. I need to build up a bit of a portfolio that folks can
actually see.

Also, due to personal circumstances, my hours are all over the place so I'm
not Johnny Officehours.

I also have many, many years of web app dev and design experience. Happy to go
into more detail via e-message and discuss all the bits & pieces.

Email in profile.

------
stkim1
SEEKING WORK - Remote only

\-------------------------------------------

Sung-Taek, Kim

stkim1[at]colorfulglue[dot]com

\-------------------------------------------

iOS development

: skilled at building RESTful, Websocket Client

: Image Processing with Camera Input

\-------------------------------------------

Past iOS Projects

Personal credit card monitoring client (2012)

Web/iOS hybrid highschool educational client (2012)

Hospital reservation ios client (2011)

Locational social networking (2010)

\-------------------------------------------

Languages : Object-C, Python, Java, C, PHP

Platforms : Android, Linux, LAMP, OSX

\-------------------------------------------

Referral

<http://github.com/stkim1>

<http://blog.colorfulglue.com>

------
_JamesA_
SEEKING FREELANCER / WEB DESIGNER / Austin, TX preferred (remote).

I am a freelancer specializing in application development and systems
integration for medium sized and enterprise customers with limited in-house IT
resources.

I am frequently asked to recommend and/or provide a web designer for projects.
I would like to develop a LONG TERM RELATIONSHIP with another freelancer that
I can pass these projects to and also utilize to polish my own deliverables.

I primarily need UI/UX, HTML, CSS, and graphic design assistance.

jamesa.hn@icloud.com

------
taariqlewis
SEEKING WORK - 4 Person iOS Apps Development Team.

Do you need 1 team of engineers to get your mobile APP out the door without
insane agency rates? Do you need us to be local in San Francisco?

The Team: 2 - Mobile UI/UX 2 - Mobile App Engineers (Game & healthcare apps) 1
- Product/Program Manager

We're looking for cool mobile projects for our team to work on. We are
freelancing at other gigs, but we want to launch more apps as a team.

Email Me: taariq.lewis@gmail.com if you have a mobile app that needs one team
to get it out the door.

------
shangrilacoder
SEEKING WORK - Nepal (Remote)

Computer Engineer with 1 year industry and 2+ years of freelancing experience.
Focused on Web development and mobile apps. Built everything ranging from
cloud based enterprise US Healthcare reporting and analysis applications to
5-page static websites.

Languages: PHP, Groovy, Java, JavaScript, MySql, MS-Sql Frameworks: jQuery,
CodeIgniter, Grails, Spring, Appcelerator Titanium, Bootstrap, Yii

Rates: $10 per hour and up depending upon the language and complexity of
project

Contact: bhatta.bishwas@gmail.com

------
bgxvsp
SEEKING WORK - Bay Area, CA - remote possible

Background: MIT, Google, MS/MSR, startups, more

Specialties: statistical analysis/machine learning (incl. experience in
business optimization) as well as full-stack engineering/architecting/devops

Sample of platforms worked with: Python, Java, C, C++, Haskell, Scala, R, PHP,
Javascript, HTML/CSS, Linux, Windows kernel, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Salesforce,
Android, AWS, App Engine, Hadoop, many frameworks/libs

Worked with Fortune 500s and top universities down to SMBs and funded
startups.

bgxvsp at hotmail

------
ericbogs
SEEKING FREELANCER - Austin & New York / local - new social music startup

Stereotypes is looking to hire

* Full-stack Web Engineers (PHP, jQuery, MySQL)

* UX Designer (social, music, consumer experience)

to join us in Austin for 3 months as we prepare for launch at SXSW, with the
possibility to continue on in NYC after.

Details: <http://blog.stereotypes.fm/its-time-were-hiring/> Stereotypes:
<http://stereotypes.fm>

------
Imagenuity
SEEKING WORK - US west coast (Washington) - Remote preferred or local

Speciality is responsive iOS and Android apps built with Cordova/PhoneGap that
work beautifully on multiple screen sizes and devices.

Expert HTML5, CSS3 and JavaScript developer (including jQuery and jQuery
mobile), and PHP and Node.js on the server.

Also proficient using Photoshop to build the artwork needed to go in an app,
and to list an app on the App Store.

<http://jimbergman.net/contact/>

------
gilli
Seeeking remote Web Design work

\---

I am a freelance web designer from Iceland with 5 years under my belt.

I design as well as code the front end in HTML5, CSS3 and jquery.

My portfolio can be seen at <http://www.gilli.me> and you can contact me by
sending a mail to hello@gilli.me

\---

I love working with developers so the hacker news individuals should be a
great fit. Companies also welcome!

In all my work I strive to deliver great user experiences by providing just
what’s needed, without confusion and frustration.

------
Weltschmerz
SEEKING WORK - Remote / will travel

Competencies:

Node.js / JavaScript (expert) * CSS3 / HTML5 (expert) * Git / Unix environment
(intermediate) * Java (intermediate) * Python (novice)

Looking to build some smaller projects, but willing to discuss pretty much
anything. Have shipped multiple MVPs in under a week. Feel free to check out
my GitHub <https://github.com/Weltschmerz> or drop me an email
wltsmrz@gmail.com .

------
tylerc230
SEEKING WORK. San Francisco CA I've been writing iOS apps, fulltime, for 5
years now. I enjoy creating unique, compelling interfaces with core animation
and OpenGL. Prior to becoming a freelancer, I worked at Zynga as a senior
engineer. You can find out more about me at <http://casselmanconsulting.com>
or shoot me an email at tcasselman@casselmanconsulting.com.

------
usladha
SEEKING WORK - India or Remote Enterprise application developer with
specialization in Java, Spring, Flex, .net and MySQL. I have 7+ years of
experience working on Java, Flex, .net, MySQL and Spring based applications. I
believe in Agile and TDD driven development. One of the projects which I had
developed is at <http://bit.ly/Uj42Ql> .

Give me a shot, I wont let you down. :)

------
hjay
SEEKING WORK - Remote I am a full stack web developer and consultant based in
Vancouver, B.C. I provide web development and consulting services to software
development companies, consulting firms, creative studios, and more.

What I can do for you:

* Web development (PHP, HTML5, CSS3, JS, AJAX)

* Responsive design

* Search Engine Optimization

* API development

* General technical consulting

* Web security consulting

* Wordpress themes and modifications

You can contact me from my website: <http://jayhuang.org>

------
yellowsquare
SEEKING WORK - Norwich, UK and remote

I help small businesses and startups improve critical aspects of their
software development efforts.

Where I can help your business:

Speed - getting your projects released on budget, and to schedule

Quality - adding automated testing to give you greater confidence of quality

Reliability - removing manual processes to make your releases faster and more
reliable

To contact me about freelance consultancy work, please e-mail me at
glen@yellowsquaredevelopment.com

------
fmw
SEEKING WORK. Remote. Based in the Netherlands (CET), but able to conform to
US timezones if necessary.

Clojure & Clojurescript developer with a lot of experience in web development
and search (see <https://github.com/fmw/alida> for a link to a video of a talk
in London on that subject).

Willing to travel if necessary. My contact information is in my HN profile.

------
egomaksab
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Estonia - traveling is OK) Full stack
developer.

* HTML,CSS,JavaScript,jQuery,SASS

* Ruby, Ruby on Rails, C

* PostgreSQL, MySQL

* Nginx,Apache

* Amazon EC2, Cloudfront

* Heroku

Some of my stuff:

<http://letsbreeze.com> \- project management tool for freelancers (Basecamp
and Trello hybrid)

<http://getsprouty.com> \- personal finance management tool

<http://github.com/vahtel>

------
glenscott1
SEEKING WORK - Remote / East of England

I have 12 years professional experience building sites and applications with
open source technologies:

Perl, PHP, Python MySQL, MongoDB Code Igniter, Zend Framework, Django

I utilise Test Driven Development whenever possible, and strive to produce
clean, maintainble code.

More backend orientated than front-end, but have experience of working with
HTML, CSS, JS, JQuery and D3.

You can e-mail me at glen@glenscott.co.uk

------
matthewlehner
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Full stack developer with expertise producing maintainable, performant code
for mobile and desktop. Frontend wizard and Rails aficionado.

Built and deployed multiple Rails and node.js apps using fun stuff like
Backbone, Postgres, Spine, vanilla js, etc. <https://github.com/matthewlehner>

Email is profile, or matthewlehner at gmail

------
Baliw
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area or Remote

I build single-page web apps and SaaS platforms. I understand both biz speak
and tech speak and enjoy connecting the two worlds together.

Front-end: Ember.js, Angular.js, Backbone.js

Back-end: Go, Python, Node.js or Ruby.

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/dangogh>

<http://resume.dan.me/>

------
coffee
_~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

SEEKING FUN PROJECTS (work) - Remote, On-Site, San Francisco Bay Area

_~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

    
    
      I get shit done.
      
      
      - 5 years Ruby on Rails.
      
      - 13 years of engineering.
      
      
      Looking for long-term or short-term Rails consulting work.  
      I love working on-site and work just as well remotely.
      
      
      I'm a friendly guy with good communication skills.
      
      
      I'm looking for projects solving real problems. My belief
      is that the product (features) reach customers ASAP and     
      that's what ultimately matters. Testing is good, but not    
      the end-all be-all. Iterate on what works and make it 
      better.
      
      
      I'm tapped into the community and can draw many resources
      into projects as needed. Marketing, advertising, SEO, 
      design, UX, more programming and even funding.
      
      
      You name it, I can find it for you.
      
      
      Have built new, and worked on existing, Rails applications 
      including (but not limited to) a permission based  
      advertising platform, an up-sell marketing platform, a 
      social media platform and most recently one of the largest 
      e-commerce flash sales sites.
      
      
      - I get shit done.
      
      - I'm not cheap.
      
      - I don't want equity.
      
      
      Please look for your bargain basement engineering needs 
      somewhere else =)
      
      Contact me, below, to have your problems solved.
          
      Cheers!
    
      

For pure awesomeness contact: <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=coffee>

============================================================

------
mansoor-s
SEEKING WORK - Based in Northern VA (US Citizen). Remote || More than happy to
travel

I specialize in Node.js and related technologies. Node.js MongoDB CouchDB
Redis jQuery WebGL Three.js Qt CUDA

Languages: JavaScript, C++, PHP, Go, Haskell

Github: <https://github.com/mansoor-s>

Mansoor S. mansoor _< at>_ mansoorsayed ^dot^ c0m

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Web development AND design. A horse with a horn. Billions of years experience.

Exciting bullet points:

* PHP - primarily Codeigniter but I'm flexible :)

* HTML 5 / CSS 3

* Javascript (+ jQuery)

* iOS/Android app dev (Titanium / PhoneGap)

* Git/Mercurial

* SEO

I also have a degree of exposure to things like SASS, Mongo, AWS etc etc.

Kind of things I've built recently:

* E-commerce x 100

* JS rug builder

* iPhone restaurant offers app

* iPad fashion app

* Sexy mrP/CRM enterprisey integrations

My site: <http://pitbot.net> \- email in profile.

I'm in the UK.

------
dsartori
SEEKING WORK - in particular, remote work. I'm in Windsor, Ontario.

Currently working primarily with iOS, but I've got significant professional
experience with:

\- Microsoft SQL

\- PostgreSQL

\- Perl

\- PHP

\- C#

\- JavaScript

\- SharePoint

I've worked as a team lead, consultant and developer for organizations large
and small.

You can find out more on linkedin: <http://www.linkedin.com/pub/douglas-
sartori/19/7a0/60b>

------
gkoberger
SEEKING WORK - Bay Area/remote

Design (web/mobile) / Javascript / Python

Ex Mozilla (and various startups) designer and engineer, looking for cool
projects to help out on!

Portfolio: <http://www.gkoberger.net>

Github: <http://www.github.com/gkoberger>

Email: gkoberger+hn@gmail.com

------
orangethirty
SEEKING UX DESIGNER | REMOTE ONLY

I need an UX designer to assist in building two products. Note: Not UI design.
UX only.

Experience is not really important. Just a good understanding of UX design.
You will be tested for skills.

Must speak clear English and be available to work around USA EST.

Please, no agencies. Individuals only.

No need to know how to program, but it would be a plus.

------
lowfill
SEEKING WORK. Remote work / short local in Europe but I'm open for US
timezones.

Specialized on vertical social networking sites on entrepreneurship an non-
profit sector. * PHP: Wordpress, Elgg * Ruby * Javascript (jQuery, Node.js,
JSON) * Git/SVN/CVS * MySQL, PostgreSQL * Linux * HTML5

More info at: vizualize.me/dramirez

------
cleverbaker
SEEKING WORK - Mountain View (San Francisco / California / Willing to travel)

<http://cleverbaker.com>

\-- Front-end Photoshop to HTML5/CSS3 + Javascript conversions. Specializing
in fast turn-around times.

\-- Advanced experience in UX/UI, Branding, and PHP.

\-- Say 'hi' to add a friendly contact.

------
antinitro
SEEKING WORK - remote or local, Nottingham, UK

I'm a developer with a lot of Javascript experience. I've used javascript to
modify leading UK retailers websites to increase conversions.

I've only recently started freelancing so I'm very available and have
competitive rates.

I also have knowledge of: Ruby, Python, PHP and Classic ASP.

Thanks!

------
juanmaribeltran
SEEKING WORK - remote (Madrid)

What we do: Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Node.js, app, MongoDB

Redradix.com is a web and application web design and development firm placed
in Madrid. We’re proud of being a small and high qualified company. We build
web-based software and minimum viable products for startup.

------
jordanf
SEEKING WORK — Mobile & Web Product/UI Design (Chicago/remote)

Focus on visual and user experience, as well as front-end web development.
Almost 10 years of experience designing products.

<http://www.dribbble.com/jordanful>

Contact me at j.fulghum@gmail.com

------
devrim
SEEKING FREELANCER: Koding.com <https://koding.com>

\- Devops / Developer minded SysAdmin: this is a very important role, PUPPET,
Chef, AWS, Linux, LXC, OpenVZ. Xen, VMWare, you should just have this immense
desire to automate and simplify everything, and be a product person, plan,
implement and ship - not a maintainer that lives in their cave until things
crash, and apply one off server tweaks.

\- Frontend Developer: HTML, CSS, Coffeescript - Familiarity with
Node/Ruby/Mongo/Mysql, cool github projects is a plus, have to have your own
website when we click your link, it should make us want to hire you.

\- Backend Developer: Go, Node,Python,Ruby,Coffeescript, MongoDB, RabbitMQ are
the things we use. More you know these, the better. If you miss some, don't
worry, if you have a strong OOP background, and designing/working on large
scale apps is your thing, just drop me an email.

We're open for remote, part time or full time in San Francisco. Only thing we
don't want is that you have multiple clients. You can be a student or very
experienced individual, and work for Koding 20 hours a week, or work a day or
two. You just shouldn't be managing multiple clients and not show up for
Koding because your other client had emergency. We want Koding to be the only
thing you think about, when you're not working, when you go to sleep, when you
wake up.

At this stage we're more willing to have VERY experienced developers, and
we're very generous with rates. Our current freelancers have stocks in the
company, we don't favor in house developers (alright, maybe just a little :)).
Some of our freelancers make more than those are in the office. Your location
has no significance to us, just your work. If your work is awesome, your
compensation is equally awesome.

This summarizes the type of person we want, (my contact information is here)
<http://blog.koding.com/2012/06/we-want-to-date-not-hire/>

I also want you to try Koding, for that please drop me a note, I will send you
an invite.

Little about Koding: <http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/24/koding-launch/>

And this is what we expect from our freelancers,
[http://blog.koding.com/2012/08/freelance-developers-you-
are-...](http://blog.koding.com/2012/08/freelance-developers-you-are-the-
future-dont-mess-it-up/)

Hope to meet soon!

~~~
usladha
Hi,

I have sent you an email.

------
kufeiko
SEEKING WORK -- remote. System Administrator \- Linux (RHEL / Debian) \- Web
servers, mail servers, DNS, MySql, etc..

I can also do a lot of Drupal things, including module development. For more
info: <http://ivandonkov.com>

------
Kliment
Seeking work, hardware/electronics/embedded software dev. Prefer remote, based
in Cologne, Germany. Short term projects preferred. Experienced in robotics,
mechanics, electronics, 3d printing. Contact at kliment [at] 0xfb.com or
Kliment on Freenode IRC

------
pixelcort
SEEKING WORK - Mountain View (San Francisco/Remote OK)

Specialized in building Ember(+Bootstrap) and SproutCore webapps.

Got an Ember-based project, or considering starting one? I'm currently
available for short term, part time consulting/freelance needs. Give me a
call: +1-408-506-9791

------
startupstella
New startup <http://matchist.com> connects top freelance developers with
projects based on their skills and preferences. Clients are mostly
startups/entrepreneurs looking to build apps and MVPs.

------
derrida
SEEKING WORK - Australia/Germany/Remote/Travel.

I write tight asynchronous web-spiders quickly.

Want to monitor your competitors in real time? Perhaps to create giant
databases that integrate with your sites back end?

Email me with a description of your problem. The harder the better :-)

------
madamepsychosis
SEEKING WORK, iOS & RoR developer, have most experience in prototyping. I am a
student at Cambridge so I can only work with you until mid-January. Email me
sp668@cam.ac.uk. London area or remote.

------
anderspetersson
SEEKING WORK, Remote or in Sweden

Skills includes Django, Python, JavaScript, jQuery, HTML5, CSS3 and Linux.

Would like to pick up some cool Django projects while I'm bootstraping my own
product.

More info and contact @ anderspetersson.se

------
sumitkumar
Seeking Work. Bangalore. Python (pyramid/django/sqlalchemy/), couchdb, solr.
Mostly a backend dev. Can also consult on e-commerce and start-up team setup
in India(Mumbai/Bangalore).

~~~
braindead_in
Where to email? The email field in the profile is not public.

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

I'm a Python/Django developer who's too modest to say how awesome he is.

More details: <http://ram.rachum.com/cv/>

------
BilalBudhani
Seeking work - Remote.

\- Good command over PHP.

\- Experienced in working with Social Media APIs.

Online profile (for more info) : <http://bilalbudhani.me>

Email: bilalbudhani@gmail.com

------
lacerus
SEEKING WORK in Hamburg, Germany or remote.

I develop web applications using Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, HTML, and CSS.

<http://lorenzkitzmann.de>

------
dolphin00
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Belgrade

Python / AJAX / HTML / MySQL

Advanced security testing.

Advanced in data acquisition and managing big databases. Advanced in Linux. 7
years professionally in IT.

email: scndemail@gmail.com

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Remote,

If you are looking someone for:

\- PHP[Cake,CodeIgnitor, Core ..any stuff]

\- Python[CGO, Flask]

\- J2EE

\- TItanium Appcelerator[iPhone/android]

\- .NET

\- API integration

then give me a buzz

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/kadnan>

Skype: sidlabs

Thanks

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK - iOS and Android development firm - Boston, MA or Remote.

\--------------------

iOS/Android app development. Email in my profile for more details.

------
udiudi
SEEKING WORK Remote, based in Tel Aviv, Israel

Specialities: Full stack web dev (LAMP + Node.js + Redis)

about.me/udiudi twitter.com/udiudi github.com/udiudi

------
timothybsmith
Seeking Work - St. Paul, MN Remote Work only

Web and UI Designer http:timothybsmith.com Contact: smith@timothybsmith.com

------
vmmenon
Seeking Work.

C, C++, Java, Common Lisp, Data Structures and Algorithms, Network
Programming.

Please feel free to ask for my resume.

------
jwwest
SEEKING WORK - Remote, based in Dallas, TX

\---

JW West

jwwest[at]gmail[dot]com

\---

iOS

Ruby

Rails

PHP

Node

MongoDB

SQL

HTML/CSS

Javascript

\---

Resume: <http://clvr.im/Qpy4Tk>

My Consultancy: <http://treehousemobile.net>

------
darkhorn
SEEKING WORK. Bulgarian citizen based on Turkey. Remote.

PHP, JSON, ExtJS, MySQL, HTML5, Statistics, R.

------
3riverdev
HN freelancers, check out MyRudius.com -- it's a new spin on a freelancer
marketplace. The model is a lot different than others and has several key
benefits. Most notably, you'll no longer be buried by "spammy bids" from
developers who don't even read the project description. Also, keep 100% of
your income.

~~~
_p6xs
Please do not submit off topic posts

~~~
Vivtek
I don't consider that off-topic. Personally.

------
tokhi
Seeking work - Kabul/Remote/Travel skills: ruby, ruby on rails, sinatra, Java.

------
orangethirty
SEEKING WORK - {USA | Caribbean} {American Citizen} {English/Spanish} {Remote
Only}

You have a project. It needs to be done. You are a serious person. Wasting
time is not fine with you. You want an engineer who will listen and understand
what you need and want. What you are looking for is someone who does not see
you as another client, but as a team member. I know your business has special
requirements. I know hard things are. Shipping. Building products. Clients. My
aim is to take away the pressure of delivering software on-time, and on-
budget. Every project. No excuses. If you want someone who is serious about
your business. Your clients. Your well-being. Your success. Then Send an email
to orangethirty@nuuton.com You will _not_ be disappointed.

About me.

Last month I shipped a complete MVP. My focus is on shipping and getting
things done. I am a generalist with full-stack knowledge from back end to
front end. Includes setting up/managing servers.

What I have worked with?

Languages include, but are not limited to: Python, PHP, Common Lisp, Ruby,
Javascript, embedded C and SQL/NoSQL.

Frameworks:

Flask, Codeigniter, Slim, Symfony2, Rails, Jquery, Sinatra, Bootstrap,
Ember.js, Django, etc.

What have I built?

Online payments (using Stripe integration), Content management systems, custom
administrative software, e-commerce solutions, learning platforms, blogs,
robots, and many more. I also work with Hardware. Will do arduino with no
problems.

Right now I'm also developing Nuuton (nuuton.com), an information engine (with
a search engine as the heart of the system).

Rates? Very affordable.

\- I can do daily, hourly, weekly. Hourly requires a minimim of 10 hours.
Hourly rate is $70/hour for engineering projects. Daily rate is $500, with a
minimum of 3 days. Weekly rate is $2500.

I'm never overbooked, and am a full-time freelancer. Always available on
Skype, email and/or telephone. I only work with choice clients.

Email: orangethirty@nuuton.com Skype: orange.thirty Telephone: email me for
details.

Wait, I do offer other helpful services.

Do you need to finish or publish the documentation for your project? Don't
waste your time trying to do it yourself. I can, and will do it for you.
Currently have completed a technical documentation project. Working on another
one as we speak. Nothing is too big or too small.

Rates are $50/hour with a minimum of 10 hours for this type of service.
Documentation in English or Spanish. Will translate English documentation to
Spanish for the same rates, too.

I'm also a copywriter focusing on the tech industry. My work has been featured
on several startup websites discussed in HN. Rates are $500 per landing page.
Maximum of 2000 words. You get ten different headlines for testing. I can sell
your product with ease. Get in touch.

 _References available upon request._

P.S. Don't be afraid to get in touch. My inbox is always open.

 _I do not outsource work to agencies or sub-contractors._

------
jamii
SEEKING WORK - London or remote.

I've worked in search [1-3], recommendations [4,5], analytics [6], testing
[7], and distributed/p2p systems [8-11]. I have a strong background in math
(real analysis, probability, discrete maths) and computer science (randomized
algorithms, AI / epistemic logic, machine learning). I've worked
professionally with python, ocaml and erlang. I'm also rapidly approaching
comfort in clojure.

I've spent the last few months at the NYC Hacker School, adapting research
from the BOOM [12] and STEPS [13] projects to build tools [14,15] for rapidly
prototyping distributed algorithms. Before that I spent the summer as an
intern at Jane St, working on a distributed messaging system which supports
querying history by causal time intervals.

Resume - <http://scattered-thoughts.net/about.html>

Blog - <http://scattered-thoughts.net/>

Github - <https://github.com/jamii>

References -
[http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=65525388#recommendat...](http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=65525388#recommendations)

[1] <https://github.com/jamii/texsearch/>

[2] [http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/2010/12/08/optimising-
tex...](http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/2010/12/08/optimising-texsearch/)

[3] [http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/2010/12/19/optimising-
tex...](http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/2010/12/19/optimising-texsearch-
memory-usage/)

[4] <https://github.com/jamii/springer-recommendations>

[5] [http://l1.scattered-thoughts.net/deck.js/springer-
recommenda...](http://l1.scattered-thoughts.net/deck.js/springer-
recommendations/index.html)

[6] <https://github.com/jamii/springer-analytics>

[7] [http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/2010/07/30/smarkets-
api-d...](http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/2010/07/30/smarkets-api-
documentation/)

[8] [http://scattered-
thoughts.net/blog/2011/03/16/transactional-...](http://scattered-
thoughts.net/blog/2011/03/16/transactional-mealy-machines/)

[9] <https://github.com/jamii/erl-telehash>

[10] <http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/categories/telehash/>

[11] <https://github.com/jamii/dissertation>

[12] <http://www.bloom-lang.net/>

[13] <http://www.vpri.org/pdf/tr2011004_steps11.pdf>

[14] <https://github.com/jamii/strucjure>

[15] <https://github.com/jamii/droplet>

------
hasenj
SEEKING WORK - Remote Only - Based in Canada

Generalist, full stack web developer.

I work with web startups/companies to help them build their products. When you
hire me to work with you I'll get up to speed and be productive fairly
quickly.

Backend: Python: Django and Flask.

Frontend: Javascript, Coffeescript, jQuery, Backbone.js, Knockout.js,
Bootstrap.

Fairly comfortable with sql and nosql databases. Worked with Postgres,
Mongodb, Couchdb, Redis. Currently experimenting with RethinkDB.

I care about what I do and strive to deliver quality. I highly value clean
code, clean designs, and intuitive UIs.

I enjoy working with other developers in small collaborative teams and I
guarantee you will enjoy working with me and having me on your team.

Contact me via email: hasan.aljudy@gmail.com

<http://hasenj.org>

------
tradingplatform
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE. Germany based financial trading firm is looking
for server-side and client-side plain Javascript, jQuery, NodeJS, MongoDB,
socket.io, Backbone.js, CSS3 front-end developer for highly scalable trading
platform. Happy with remote work and also part-time jobs. Since we're looking
for several developers, junior as well as senior developer most welcome.
Highly interesting project with requirements in low-latency and stability. Our
young and dynamic team is looking forward to receive your response:
trading.platform.germany@gmail.com

------
tradingplatform
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE. Germany based financial trading firm is looking
for Core JAVA, Netty, zmq, mongoDB developer for highly scalable trading
platform. Happy with remote work and also part-time jobs. Since we're looking
for several developers, junior as well as senior developer most welcome.
Highly interesting project with requirements in low-latency and stability. Our
young and dynamic team is looking forward to receive your response:
trading.platform.germany@gmail.com

